# Any Custom Firmware for the Retron Sq?



## UoyKcahi (Oct 16, 2021)

Have any or RETRO RULEZ released a custom firmware for the Retron Sq yet?


----------



## UoyKcahi (Oct 17, 2021)

Is it possible to map the controller with a button combination so you can access the RetroArch menu without the keyboard?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 22, 2021)

im pretty sure that is @Hekel 
why dont you just ask him directly


----------



## Jayro (Apr 18, 2022)

Bump, I also need answers. I just bought a Retro Sq with the 1.2 firmware preinstalled.


----------



## shinrukus (May 19, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Bump, I also need answers. I just bought a Retro Sq with the 1.2 firmware preinstalled.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BEjFsdmIdaQbYQl4aO5nOLu0mZmkCNrg/view?usp=sharing

I just whipped this up cause I was modding this a long time ago, but stopped cause I got bored with it. I also wiped my roms out of it so you have to add your own to /userdata/rom, which I increased to 442mbs

You can also add new cores (arm7hf Neon libretro) to /userdata/retroarch/download


----------



## shinrukus (May 20, 2022)

- I finished it...


----------



## Jayro (May 20, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> - I finished it...



How do I get the GUI to look like that? Mine is still the ugly green one.


----------



## shinrukus (May 20, 2022)

Jayro said:


> How do I get the GUI to look like that? Mine is still the ugly green one.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N2qjMhPFEVKmF9o8k9sSSnougFGDr5jN/view?usp=sharing

Download that, and bring all those assets into /userdata/retroarch/assets. When you get in Retroarch, change the theme from rgui to xmb, save the config, restart Retroarch and it should look just like that


----------



## shadowsiul (May 23, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N2qjMhPFEVKmF9o8k9sSSnougFGDr5jN/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Download that, and bring all those assets into /userdata/retroarch/assets. When you get in Retroarch, change the theme from rgui to xmb, save the config, restart Retroarch and it should look just like that


What build instruction did you use to make it?


----------



## Jayro (May 23, 2022)

It seems to have lost the cart-dumping ability... The light flashes for a second, and then just stays solid, and nothing happens. Weird.


----------



## shinrukus (May 26, 2022)

shadowsiul said:


> What build instruction did you use to make it?


There's Build Instructions? Cause I had to figure this out on my own...


----------



## shinrukus (May 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> It seems to have lost the cart-dumping ability... The light flashes for a second, and then just stays solid, and nothing happens. Weird.


I took out Cart dumping on that one, I made a new one with Cart Dumping ability - https://drive.google.com/file/d/13vJ5EPHP2THpXTYniY2HfNxFkcIR_oyL/view


----------



## shinrukus (May 26, 2022)

I also almost got saving back to the cartridge working. It writes, but i break the save doing it, but im only working with Super Mario Advance 3 cause thats the only GBA game I am willing to spare a save on lol, I don't wanna lose my Fusion data...


----------



## Jayro (May 26, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> I also almost got saving back to the cartridge working. It writes, but i break the save doing it, but im only working with Super Mario Advance 3 cause thats the only GBA game I am willing to spare a save on lol, I don't wanna lose my Fusion data...


Well of you don't mind, I can test for you. I have tons of games I can test, both legit and bootleg.


----------



## shinrukus (May 26, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Well of you don't mind, I can test for you. I have tons of games I can test, both legit and bootleg.


That'll help actually, I'll prep a build tonight that you can use and teach you what to do.


----------



## Jayro (May 26, 2022)

Sweet. I have Linux Mint on my laptop, ready to rip.


----------



## thatguy0130 (May 26, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> - I finished it...



Hey, I was trying to get that build running on a 64g card.  I managed to extend the userdata partition out to 50 gigs but now the SQ takes over 10 minutes to boot up.  Were you running the stock SD card in this demo video?

Edit: I too could help test save transfers if you would like more people working on it. I do not know much about Linux but I do have an external drive with Ubuntu installed on it and a decent number of GB games. I would be happy to help!


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 13, 2022)

thatguy0130 said:


> Hey, I was trying to get that build running on a 64g card.  I managed to extend the userdata partition out to 50 gigs but now the SQ takes over 10 minutes to boot up.  Were you running the stock SD card in this demo video?
> 
> Edit: I too could help test save transfers if you would like more people working on it. I do not know much about Linux but I do have an external drive with Ubuntu installed on it and a decent number of GB games. I would be happy to help!


Check my latest one out. I still can't get saves converted back (this is due to my lack of know-how) but you can use that 64gb card on Partition 6 which will get mounted as "sdcard" you can stick whatever roms you want in there, without the extra loading time for "userdata"

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13vJ5EPHP2THpXTYniY2HfNxFkcIR_oyL/view


----------



## Jayro (Jun 13, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> Check my latest one out. I still can't get saves converted back (this is due to my lack of know-how) but you can use that 64gb card on Partition 6 which will get mounted as "sdcard" you can stick whatever roms you want in there, without the extra loading time for "userdata"
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/13vJ5EPHP2THpXTYniY2HfNxFkcIR_oyL/view


You are a machine!  Thank you sir!


----------



## thatguy0130 (Jun 13, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> Check my latest one out. I still can't get saves converted back (this is due to my lack of know-how) but you can use that 64gb card on Partition 6 which will get mounted as "sdcard" you can stick whatever roms you want in there, without the extra loading time for "userdata"


I second the above sentiment. Thank you!  I am still willing to test anything else you want to try with it if you need anyone to  I noticed it runs PS1 games pretty well but mine would crash after about 2 hours of play.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 13, 2022)

thatguy0130 said:


> I second the above sentiment. Thank you!  I am still willing to test anything else you want to try with it if you need anyone to  I noticed it runs PS1 games pretty well but mine would crash after about 2 hours of play.


The machine hardly has any RAM, perhaps we need a swap file added to the SD card to prevent crashing.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 13, 2022)

is that retron also by hyperkin?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> is that retron also by hyperkin?


Yep. But it's actually a good little hardware device.


----------



## thatguy0130 (Jun 13, 2022)

Jayro said:


> The machine hardly has any RAM, perhaps we need a swap file added to the SD card to prevent crashing.


I am not sure what a swap file is but I would be happy to test one out if you wanted I just played around with the PSX version of FFVI for a bit and noticed it would crash after a bit of play time. I also had it running a Saturn game for a minute but it was running very poorly at less than a frame a second. But it was fun to see what the box is capable of with that custom firmware.


----------



## shinrukus (Jun 13, 2022)

thatguy0130 said:


> I second the above sentiment. Thank you!  I am still willing to test anything else you want to try with it if you need anyone to  I noticed it runs PS1 games pretty well but mine would crash after about 2 hours of play.


I've gotten PS1 games to run a while ago (PCSX-Rearmed) but it wasn't that great though... The coolest thing I've gotten running is CPS3, and thats kinda off to be honest. Really, this thing is really only good as a Rom Dumper that just so happen to play other games...


----------



## thatguy0130 (Jun 14, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> I've gotten PS1 games to run a while ago (PCSX-Rearmed) but it wasn't that great though... The coolest thing I've gotten running is CPS3, and thats kinda off to be honest. Really, this thing is really only good as a Rom Dumper that just so happen to play other games...


Yeah I suppose compared to other retro stuff out there this one isn't that capable but I think it is still a neat little box. I am grateful for your work to get more out of it.


----------



## thatguy0130 (Jun 18, 2022)

Is there any way to get other controller support for the SQ? I tried taking the files from the buildbot but when I put them in the folder it just broke the functionality of the included retro pad. I'm guessing it takes an extra step somewhere to get that to work


----------



## Jayro (Jun 18, 2022)

thatguy0130 said:


> Is there any way to get other controller support for the SQ? I tried taking the files from the buildbot but when I put them in the folder it just broke the functionality of the included retro pad. I'm guessing it takes an extra step somewhere to get that to work


Somewhere in the files is a config file for controllers, I've come across it before but forget where exactly. It's at the system level, not for RetroArch.


----------



## thatguy0130 (Jun 20, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Somewhere in the files is a config file for controllers, I've come across it before but forget where exactly. It's at the system level, not for RetroArch.


I was looking around for that file and I only see a retroarch.cfg in etc on the 40MB partition and a busybox.config in the root of that partition (which says do not edit). Neither of those seem specific for input controllers. I am thinking that everything in the retroarch folder on the userdata partition is all part of retroarch and not what you were referring to.


----------



## Chris8ond (Jul 6, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> I also almost got saving back to the cartridge working. It writes, but i break the save doing it, but im only working with Super Mario Advance 3 cause thats the only GBA game I am willing to spare a save on lol, I don't wanna lose my Fusion data...


How about og gameboy games


----------



## Chris8ond (Jul 6, 2022)

shinrukus said:


> I also almost got saving back to the cartridge working. It writes, but i break the save doing it, but im only working with Super Mario Advance 3 cause thats the only GBA game I am willing to spare a save on lol, I don't wanna lose my Fusion data...


That would be amazing if you get this working. Looking forward to seeing the future of the retron sq


----------

